# your first archery kill



## big bull donw (Apr 21, 2009)

I was just wondering what was you first archery kill. 

I have not got any archery animal yet or i would post it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

A robin out of my dads cherry tree when I was 7.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Lots of cottontails shot from the bed of my old man's pick-up.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Grouse


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A three point buck. A friend of mine talked me into going archery hunting one year, I borrowed a Bear 48lb recurve and the friend gave me 5 of his old arrows, (three different lengths). That was a lucky year, but I was hooked and have hunted archery almost every year since.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

A robin. 23 yards, off the ground under a cherry tree. Grouse was the first game animal.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

3 point buck out in the west desert.


----------



## TOP-PIN (Sep 18, 2007)

Doe, on the wasatch extended


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Carp.... Muzzy's worked well at least on that. (looked like the aftermath of a shark attack). :lol: Should have been a cow elk. Oh well, perhaps this year.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

A little one by two buck at 41 yards. Also some carp, but I can't remember which came first.  :mrgreen:


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

A doe 20 years ago, this was back when you could shoot a doe or a buck on the archery hunt. Kind of a funny and eye opening story. I was almost back to camp after the evening hunt and it was just getting dark. I saw a two point and a doe both standing there looking at me at about 35-40 yards. The buck was in front with the doe about a step or two behind him. I aimed at the buck and let it fly. They both jumped the string and the doe jumped right into my arrow. I ended up spining her and she went down right there. That gave me a good lesson on how much faster that an arrow a deer's reflexes are.

Mark


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

A nice buck pronghorn at 65 yards!!! It was a great hunt and my wife was with me to enjoy the hunt!!!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

My first kill was a robin at 20 yards in the pasture behind the house. Since then...I've killed a porcupine, Jack rabbits, and way too many starlings and magpies to count. My first big game was a 3x3 buck deer last year.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

My first kill was a little 2 point buck that barely forked almost a spike  I was sooo excited I almost ran after it once I hit it. Lucky for me it dropped 20 yards from the shot.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

My first big game animal was a little spike by two muley I got while I was standing in the back of a truck. I had to get one under my belt. I've never shot at another little buck since !


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of us used to stalk robbins out in the old cherry orchard when we were kids.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Sounds like a lot of us used to stalk robbins out in the old cherry orchard when we were kids.


What do you mean* "when we were kids"? *I still stalk robins and starlings and I'm 29.........ok, Tex...compared to you, I guess I am still a kid! :wink: I actually find that it helps my focus to go for the smaller targets.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I have no idea what the first little critter I shot was. I vividly remember the little 2 point that walked into the water hole I was guarding and became my first big game archery kill.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

After I got my first kill, I think it was a month or so after I got a yote, that one was pretty cool. It was about a 50 yard shot and he was running full bore. One of the best shots I have ever made. I also have taken my share of small game with my bow. I have Prairie dogs like crazy behind my house and when it is ok to shoot them I have taken many in my day, they are very fun to shoot, they pop there head out and it is very fun to take it off.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Sounds like a lot of us used to stalk robbins out in the old cherry orchard when we were kids.


Yes we did. I only do this from time to time anymore. But when I did, I was it made me a much better shot and judge of distance. Anybody know of any good cherry orchards> :mrgreen:


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

A four point pope and young in 2005. (brags) Sorry you asked.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

magpie!!! couple days ago...iced him!


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

Funny. My first and my last animals are the same. 12 years apart

1994









2006


----------

